# I'm After Some Info On Caravelle And Bulova



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

I've not found much info on the net abut caravelle whats the relation ship with bulova is it a sister company etc. any genral info would be appricated


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

the manual wind movment looks brand new. so clean.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Caravelle is a lower price point line made by Bulova. I believe they started in 1962. Many watch companies made lower price point watches , or "value lines" in the 60's and used different names to keep the reputation of their premier line as a high quality watch. Another example was the Vantage made by Hamilton.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

Hi the only thing I can tell you is that bulova set up caravelle to make a cheaper brand of their watches. This was certainly true of their accutron tuning fork watches their caravelle brand were electric a way of getting into the lower end of the market. As for the mechanical ones I know nothing about these but I expect somrone will help you out with this.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> Caravelle is a lower price point line made by Bulova. I believe they started in 1962. Many watch companies made lower price point watches , or "value lines" in the 60's and used different names to keep the reputation of their premier line as a high quality watch. Another example was the Vantage made by Hamilton.


 I agree bill but how does this apply to mechical watches did they use cheaper ETA movements for the caravelle brand, and did vantage have mechanical movements cant say I,ve seen one.


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

My 666 manual has a Japanese movement, looks like spankones manual but does have a bezel. Its off for service etc tomorrow as its a bit tatty.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

As can be seen in the photos above, the mechanicals used a Japanese movement. I have a 1970 (N0) 666 ft diver also with that movement. Interestingly, the dial has Japan below the 6 but the inside case back has "Caravelle watch Division, Bulova watch Co, Swiss".

I have seen Vantage mechanicals on the bay but I don't own any. I do have an electric. What is confusing there is that Hamilton made an electric using Vantage as the model name and then later used the name for another line of watches.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

watchnutz said:


> As can be seen in the photos above, the mechanicals used a Japanese movement. I have a 1970 (N0) 666 ft diver also with that movement. Interestingly, the dial has Japan below the 6 but the inside case back has "Caravelle watch Division, Bulova watch Co, Swiss".
> 
> I have seen Vantage mechanicals on the bay but I don't own any. I do have an electric. What is confusing there is that Hamilton made an electric using Vantage as the model name and then later used the name for another line of watches.


You,ve been buying cheapy electrics Bill I thought you were strictly a hummer man. :lol:


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

Not so, look at the link on my signature. :lol:

BTW just checked and there are several Vantage mechanicals on the bay right now. Also hamilton set up the "Standard time Co" to make these watches and they also made some using the name Buren on the dial.


----------



## dombox40 (Oct 20, 2008)

I have a standard time corp 130E branded Amtex with a display back you might remember it Bill, so hamilton they must have give lots of names to their electric watches.


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Ive got a 70's diver again with a jap manual movement in it and a 70's day date with an auto movement in it



















Thats an old photo as its now had the crystal cleaned up but still needs a service


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Apparently the Japanese movements are citizen.


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

any idea on the swiss movement in the auto


----------



## little_w (May 2, 2009)

My Caravelle 666ft Diver from 1974/75 has got 'West Germany' on the dial. The movements were manufactured at different places over different periods of time. Very good movements, sturdy and reliable.

Got the info on tracing the manufacture date somewhere, if it's of interest to anyone.


----------

